
Here’s why your farmed salmon has color added to it - sea6ear
http://qz.com/358811/heres-why-your-farmed-salmon-has-color-added-to-it/?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
kolev
Stick with sockeye salmon - it's always wild and the cleanest.

